# Meet Matta



## ventanamist (May 25, 2010)

Ostensibly a surrealist but he is so science fiction. I find this stuff amazing and quite quite inspiring. He can effortlessly depict a four dimensional world. He can conjure up alien life-forms that are impossibly possible. Check him out on http://www.matta-art.com/


----------

